# Photo Webgalerie erstellen in PS CS haut nicht hin



## klafu (13. Oktober 2004)

moin zusammen, 
ich wende mich heute mal unter die Photoshop-Spezialisten unter euch. 
Ich möchte eine Fotogalery mit Hilfe von Photoshop Cs erstellen. 
Ich bin nach Anleitung der Hilfe vorgegangen: 
Code: 
Wählen Sie "Datei" > "Durchsuchen", um den Dateibrowser zu öffnen. 
Klicken Sie in der Ordner-Palette des Dateibrowsers auf den Ordner mit den Fotos, die Sie in Ihre Webseite aufnehmen möchten. Photoshop® zeigt Miniaturversionen der Bilder an, und zwar in der Reihenfolge, in der sie in der Galerie angezeigt werden. 
Sie können die Reihenfolge der Bilder ändern, indem Sie die Miniaturbilder an die gewünschte Position ziehen. Beim Ziehen wird ein schwarzes Band zwischen den Bildern eingeblendet. Dieses Band zeigt, an welcher Stelle das Bild eingefügt wird. 
Wenn Sie nur bestimmte Bilder in die Galerie aufnehmen möchten, wählen Sie die Miniaturen der gewünschten Bilder aus. Durch Klicken bei gedrückter Umschalttaste können Sie aufeinander folgende Bilder auswählen. Klicken Sie mit gedrückter Strg-Taste (Windows)/Befehlstaste (Mac OS), um weitere Bilder auszuwählen. 
Wählen Sie oben im Dateibrowser in der Menüleiste "Automatisieren" > "Web-Fotogalerie". 
Wählen Sie im Bereich "Site" des Dialogfelds "Web-Fotogalerie" ein Layout aus dem Menü "Stile" aus. Auf der rechten Seite des Dialogfelds sehen Sie eine Vorschau des ausgewählten Galeriestils. 
Klicken Sie im Bereich "Quellbilder" auf die Schaltfläche "Ziel" und wählen Sie den Ordner aus, in dem Sie die Galeriedateien speichern möchten. Klicken Sie dann auf "OK". 
..... 


Hier geht es bei mir aber nicht weiter. Das heißt, die Auswahl der Stile wird bei mir nicht mehr angezeigt ! Ich bekomme die Fehlermeldung: 
Code: 

Fehler bei der Kontrolldeaktivierung für fehlende Token. Möglicherweise fehlen Dateien oder Ordner des gewählten Skins 


Ich kann nur erst gar kein Skin wählen. 
Muß ich dafür etwa ein extra Zusatzmodul erwerben ? 

Der Ordner Photoshop CS\Vorgaben\Stile ist vorhanden. Es befinden sich auch *.asl-Dateien im Ordner. 

Wäre schön, wenn mir jemand weiter helfen könnte


----------



## klafu (14. Oktober 2004)

@ all
so, ich habe mein Photoshop nochmal  drüber installiert. Jetzt funktioniert es


----------



## Kerke (15. Oktober 2004)

Hi,
also ich hab das heute auch versucht, leider finde ich keine Möglichkeit für jedes einzelne Bild ne Beschriftung hinzubekommen, oder muss ich das in jeder einzelnen html Seite machen?
Vielleicht kann mir jemand von Euch helfen, habe mehr als 200 Fotos in der Galrie und wollte es mir so einfach wie möglich machen.

LG
kerke


----------



## Fauvismus (23. Juni 2005)

Die Beschriftung in der Photoshopgalerie wird aus den Metadaten generiert.
Du kannst im Dateibrowser unter den Metadaten die Bilder komplett beschriften.
Web-Fotogalerie
Meta-Daten öffnen, kleinen Pfeil rechts anklicken 
Anzeigeoptionen für Metadaten
und so wird es in der Fotogalerie ausgelesen: 


TITEL: Dokumenttitel
BESCHREIBUNG: Beschreibung
MITWIRKENDE: Bildrechte
COPYRIGHT: copyright


----------

